# Wow, Uber is accusing me of fraud and permanent deactivation?!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.

The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.

All these years, and especially this year, I have tried to be an even better ant to Uber, as much as I detest the company now. Has anyone else been sent such an email? I have not experienced or remembered any interactions with suspicious pax or strange activity on my account or payments which could trigger such an accusation by email. And I can swear on my own soul that I have done anything even remotely resembling "suspicious" or "fraudulent". So puzzling... I guess I will have to wait and see...

(BTW, I am not really worried if I am indeed deactivated for life, I will be ok. But I wanted to share this email to ask if 1) anyone else got this kind of email, and 2) how ridiculous it is to falsely accuse someone and not even give ANY information about the details of the accusation. Is this like something to make me afraid? Something to simply make sure I am in fear of the mothership? To keep ants "in line". If so, Uber is not successful, and making me hate them more and more).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Are you running software that interferes with your GPS. I got one of those emails once. It was because Uber's location "lost" me and when they "found" me again, I was in a new location of which the distance wasn't possible for me to be at in the time frame. I had been running a separate GPS app that had blocked the Uber app being able to locate me. It wasn't intentional and once I took my lashing, and went to the Hub to show I had indeed deleted the app, all was forgiven.

If its not GPS related, a pax just wanted a free ride. Hope you made good use of that @Coxpal dash cam. :wink:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear. I don't ignore those little BS threats from Uber, I immediately respond back asking for specific details so I can provide them Dash Cam footage. On the few where the money was removed from the trip I simply supplied them with the dashcam footage for that ride without them asking. I know they looked at it by the way I set it up. I have been always refunded. Ignore the little BS ones and eventually you will get the final one as they just assume you are guilty.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Are you running software that interferes with your GPS. I got one of those emails once. It was because Uber's location "lost" me and when they "found" me again, I was in a new location of which the distance wasn't possible for me to be at in the time frame. I had been running a separate GPS app that had blocked the Uber app being able to locate me. It wasn't intentional and once I took my lashing, and went to the Hub to show I had indeed deleted the app, all was forgiven.
> 
> If its not GPS related, a pax just wanted a free ride. Hope you made good use of that @Coxpal dash cam. :wink:


Thanks for the tip. Maybe because I run Postmates and Lyft at the same time? I remember last night I did a Postmates order from 7-11 and it was running Waze...and it could cause this? Maybe I will reboot my phone... in case some program which is running is doing this. I need to clear out my phone anyway. Thanks always for being so helpful to all of us.



FLKeys said:


> Sorry to hear. I don't ignore those little BS threats from Uber, I immediately respond back asking for specific details so I can provide them Dash Cam footage. On the few where the money was removed from the trip I simply supplied them with the dashcam footage for that ride without them asking. I know they looked at it by the way I set it up. I have been always refunded. Ignore the little BS ones and eventually you will get the final one as they just assume you are guilty.


Good point. I will call them right away and not ignore this.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Thanks for the tip. Maybe because I run Postmates and Lyft at the same time? I remember last night I did a Postmates order from 7-11 and it was running Waze...and it could cause this? Maybe I will reboot my phone... in case some program which is running is doing this. I need to clear out my phone anyway. Thanks always for being so helpful to all of us.


It might be the one of the other apps running altogether or just a glitch with one that interfered with the Uber app that one time. I do remember another time I was sitting too close to the main tech building at the T-Mobile HQ building here in the Seattle area, and something they have completely jammed my phone. (I have Verizon.) I lost all connection until I moved away and to Uber it looked like I went offline so I didn't get any requests.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have gotten the same message. And likewise did nothing to deserve it. Uber shoots themselves in the foot by deactivating good drivers or antagonizing them off the platform with threats. I have greatly increased my Lyft driving and use Uber only sparingly because I don't want to be banned for "fraud". I will make enough points for gold and use Uber for the first ride of the day to get a long pickup fee to get into town but then I mainly just do Lyft to protect my Uber account.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Im sorry this happened to you
Stop the eats and stop the hoods
If you need a character witness
Ill sure step up and testify 
you are in fact quite a character 😋


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

I got the same e-mail, plus a similar text, from Uber about a week ago.

They accused me of using fraudulent activity to reach a Quest. They said I either booked rides through my own Uber passenger account.....which does not exist...I've never had an account....or.....made up rides ?????? exactly how does one do that?
Before I could even find the right line of communication to respond, I got another e-mail saying that they had reviewed my "situation" and couldn't find anything that I had done wrong and that I was good to go. 
Just another day in UberTown.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Joe Saltucci said:


> I got the same e-mail, plus a similar text, from Uber about a week ago.
> 
> They accused me of using fraudulent activity to reach a Quest. They said I either booked rides through my own Uber passenger account.....which does not exist...I've never had an account....or.....made up rides ?????? exactly how does one do that?
> Before I could even find the right line of communication to respond, I got another e-mail saying that they had reviewed my "situation" and couldn't find anything that I had done wrong and that I was good to go.
> Just another day in UberTown.


Same happened to me twice minus the all clear signal. I am afraid to complete another quest lest it be a 3 strikes and your out type of thing.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello friend, sorry to hear this, hope the thing can be solved quickly and smoothly.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


how can you have 105 drafts?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

You can still drive? Sounds like its just an error honestly and they'll clear you in a bit. 

I got that...but I got deactivated IMMEDIATELY...like no questions asked...made a delivery then got back to my car and it cut me off immediately with no reason or explanation like my EX-girl.... 


Anyway, Did you appeal? If I left it as is I wound't be working for them and would have been cut right then and there...no bye, no thanks, no overly sweet disgusting Costco cake.....nothing.

Luckily I immediately was doing DD seconds after I realized I was fired from UE....and realized I like the Uber abuse so I called a few times to inquire and got an agent that was like "sorry" then I called back and got another that gave me the option to appeal....annnd if you read my thread a while back I m back and grumpier than ever!!! 


I loved this gig but after that and all the issues and what I see here.....made me realize UBER isn't really the best company to work for....I enjoy it to a point but that soured it and its not something id do full time cause its so easy to get kicked out for breathing / existing / farting....


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Not exactly in the context of fraudulent activity but driving under influence. Within the first month of driving, my account was suspended following the first strike. Calling the support was completely futile in which nothing specific was disclosed. Two years later I received a second strike. Different from the first time, my account remained active but Uber sent me a warning mail threatening me of permanent activation should they receive report of the same kind again. Looks like the OP has received the final warning. 

After a series of Uber's efforts in reducing our shares, in conjunction with the possibility to lose access to the platform anytime, there cannot be a better time to abandon this company with no ethics. Unfortunately, there is not much the OP can do other than replying to the mail to see whether there is any way to defend yourself but don't keep the hopes high; this is a kangaroo's court after all.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Not exactly in the context of fraudulent activity but driving under influence. Within the first month of driving, my account was suspended following the first strike. Calling the support was completely futile in which nothing specific was disclosed. Two years later I received a second strike. Different from the first time, my account remained active but Uber sent me a warning mail threatening me of permanent activation should they receive report of the same kind again. Looks like the OP has received the final warning.
> 
> After a series of Uber's efforts in reducing our shares, in conjunction with the possibility to lose access to the platform anytime, there cannot be a better time to abandon this company with no ethics. Unfortunately, there is not much the OP can do other than replying to the mail to see whether there is any way to defend yourself but don't keep the hopes high; this is a kangaroo's court after all.


Maybe Uber just likes to cut old time / high profile / experienced / good people to recruit inexperienced people who will just take low ball offers who only see high paying gigs as a legend once they flood the market with low offers and what not.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I definitely would not ignore it and I would respond via phone support ASAP to get something on file that you addressed this concern immediately. Just for the record this phone call is only for that purpose. Understand you'll get Nothing resolved by this phone call . It's purely for CYA purposes. Then I'd be making an appointment to go into the Hub. This is something you want to deal with in person and not rely on our phone support. Two things that I refuse to handle via phone support and will only allow to be taken care of via the Hub and those 2 things are my money and fraud.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have never gotten such an email, but until several members chimed in that they have received similar, the message almost looked like hoax. I mean, what a broad set of accusations. But, you can still drive! Disgraceful that it's real.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.


Everybody in prison always claim innocence.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

It can happen when a pax thinks you don't look like the profile pic.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Everybody in prison always claim innocence.


Saw a license plate today, "ALEGDLY" [sic].

Made me wonder what he had been charged with. &#128556;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> It wasn't intentional and once I took my lashing,..


Wow! This theme keeps coming up &#129303;

Was this lashing captured on film?

(asking for a friend)

.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


pax throwing you under the bus &#128580; or a app in the background. If it was serious, they will not let you drive.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Wow! This theme keeps coming up &#129303;
> 
> Was this lashing captured on film?
> 
> ...


Transfer 1000 points to my Uber wallet and the footage is yours

Trust me, she is quite the go-getter


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I have gotten the same message. And likewise did nothing to deserve it. Uber shoots themselves in the foot by deactivating good drivers or antagonizing them off the platform with threats. I have greatly increased my Lyft driving and use Uber only sparingly because I don't want to be banned for "fraud". I will make enough points for gold and use Uber for the first ride of the day to get a long pickup fee to get into town but then I mainly just do Lyft to protect my Uber account.


You will eventually experience similar instances with Lyft. Trust me!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a fraud warning once. I got the same message you got. I knew why I got it and didn't dispute it, even though I think I was in the right (it had to do with a toll reimbursement.) Anyway, they won't deactivate you for the first warning. But don't get another one.

I think fighting it would be a waste of your time. Especially when you don't know what you're fighting.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Send your savior story to Uber or Media.
And You will become a hero of Uber Platform. :biggrin: 

Don't talk to riders too much. It is dangerous for drivers. You would think your riders were seemed nice but you will never know how they would butcher you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

My guess is that app detected something peculiar...this probably happened few times , thus triggering the automatic email...
App can detect low battery level on pax’s phone and quote the pax few extra dollars .😛desperation time quote😛


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> how can you have 105 drafts?


I use drafts as memos to myself. I also use them to save pictures from my phone that I want to use on forums since I hate posting to forums from my phone. I can access them from my phone, my computer at home or my computer at work. I think I have 87 right now. I have been much higher and much lower.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I wonder what happened to the original poster? I noticed he normally he posts quickly with responses to his threads


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> I wonder what happened to the original poster? I noticed he normally he posts quickly with responses to his threads


He is an night owl. He might be sleeping like a baby now.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I


Wildgoose said:


> He is an night owl. He might be sleeping like a baby now.


I'm a night owl..but im here lol


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Report to Uber policing unit a beloved Uber driver was missing 24 hrs.?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> I wonder what happened to the original poster? I noticed he normally he posts quickly with responses to his threads


He has like 20 jobs so he's probably at one of those.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I 


MHR said:


> He has like 20 jobs so he's probably at one of those. :smiles:


I got 30...still here LOL

jk jk I know he's prolly busy. Or building suspense


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

I think I got the exact same morning out of the blue out of nowhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


Solution:

1) Set a spam filter on your email to send all emails from Uber containing "fraudulent", "illegitimate" or "deactivated" straight to the trash folder.

2) Job done.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


1. Who the **** still uses Yahoo email?

2. Someone else beat me to it. 105 drafts????

3. It was the people you did magic tricks for. They had a trick for you: making you disappear from the Uber platform. Too soon?

4. OK busting your balls is over.

@Young Kim how often do you call Rohit doing UberEats? I've never done UberEats but I'm reading here more and more that calling Support is somehow considered fraud. Could that be it?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

New2This said:


> 1. Who the @@@@ still uses Yahoo email?
> 
> 2. Someone else beat me to it. 105 drafts????
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!!! I think that could possibly have been it!!! the last couple of days I called ubereats multiple times because when I got to the restaurant ....because I work overnight .... I had to pick up a delivery 2 find that the restaurant was closed! I work the overnight shift (in sometimes not so rich neighborhoods)

I did what I thought was the responsible thing by calling ubereats and informing them that the restaurant was closed so that they could cancel on their end.

I did that for two reasons. one was to get the $3 pick up which is pretty minor ...and I don't really much care about that.

But the other reason is that if I cancel it ON MY END , then what I found from previous experience is that the Uber platform just sends another driver to the same restaurant for the same order to a closed restaurant! so I thought it's the right thing to do to notify them and to ask them to send a message to the restaurant to close the order entry system when the restaurant is closed so that this is not happen and this does not waste drivers' time.

And that is the only thing that's happened in the last 2 days that has possibly as you mentioned triggered such an event. But I don't call ubereats for anything else other than if the restaurant is closed. I never call like if I'm complaining about something or any other reason.

If that's the case I can't believe Uber would be upset at me when it's really either their mistake or the restaurants' mistake that they're sending drivers to a closed restaurant!

I thank you very much for your comment because it makes sense I probably picked up several $3 closed restaurant fees. And the system probably flagged it as me trying to get fees that I'm not entitled to...

AND...LOL about the drafts!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> I thought it's the right thing to do





Young Kim said:


> I did what I thought was the responsible thing by calling ubereats


Bro it's Uber. You should know better.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> pax throwing you under the bus &#128580; or a app in the background. If it was serious, they will not let you drive.


@mbd, check out @New2This response... it makes perfect sense because in the two days prior to me getting the message I probably picked up four maybe five $3 closed restaurant fees.. as I work the overnight shift sometimes the rides bring me to the south and the west side of Chicago which are extremely dangerous neighborhoods.

Often when I go in there I find the restaurants are often disorganized and when I come up to the drive-thru even though they should be open I get a notice on the intercom saying "sorry we're closed!" When I come to the window they repeat the same thing even though they seem that they're quite open!

then I call overeat support and explain the situation and they cancel the order on their end and promise me they're not going to send another driver for a pickup that's not going to happen. And then the order gets canceled and then I get a $3 fee.. I can see how some algorithm when they see a bunch of these pop up on a driver's platform that they think something went wrong.

but I can swear to you that I wasn't trying to just pick up random $3 fees without merit.....i'd much would rather pick up the order and deliver it because I only choose those select orders that have a higher expected tip plus delivery like above $8.



New2This said:


> Bro it's Uber. You should know better.
> 
> View attachment 545377


@New2This , you are a genius my friend. Positively that has to be it, what you speculated. Because if over two nights you see four or five random $3 fees pop up along with my records of calling ubereats... then then algorithm or some supervisor might just think that the driver is calling up just to request random fees for miscellaneous reasons!

And you're right this is Uber after all ...if you were next to me right now I would allow you to hit me in the back of the head really hard because I should have figured this was the reason!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@Young Kim IWARNEDYOUABOUTCALLINGTHEMTOOMUCH!

But nooooooo...you said you weren't calling them too much, it just seemed that way because those were the stories you tended to write about.

Hmph!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> @New2This , you are a genius my friend. Positively that has to be it, what you speculated. Because if over two nights you see four or five random $3 fees pop up along with my records of calling ubereats... then then algorithm or some supervisor might just think that the driver is calling up just to request random fees for miscellaneous reasons!
> 
> And you're right this is Uber after all ...if you were next to me right now I would allow you to hit me in the back of the head really hard because I should have figured this was the reason!














MHR said:


> @Young Kim IWARNEDYOUABOUTCALLINGTHEMTOOMUCH!
> 
> But nooooooo...you said you weren't calling them too much, it just seemed that way because those were the stories you tended to write about.
> 
> Hmph!


Let me GIF it for you


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

New2This said:


> Let me GIF it for you


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

So are you still driving or are you on some kind of investigation list?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @mbd, check out @New2This response... it makes perfect sense because in the two days prior to me getting the message I probably picked up four maybe five $3 closed restaurant fees.. as I work the overnight shift sometimes the rides bring me to the south and the west side of Chicago which are extremely dangerous neighborhoods.
> 
> Often when I go in there I find the restaurants are often disorganized and when I come up to the drive-thru even though they should be open I get a notice on the intercom saying "sorry we're closed!" When I come to the window they repeat the same thing even though they seem that they're quite open!
> 
> ...


There was a curfew in DC and parts of Virginia last night, and as a result many restaurants closed early.

Two different times I was sent to restaurants that were closed. Because I know how scumbag Uber operates, I reported only the first restaurant and got the $3 fee. The second time it happened I simply cancelled the order.

What makes Uber's behavior so scummy is that before they pay the fee they call the restaurant to see if it's closed. Only then do they pay the $3.

So even though they know the restaurant is closed, they still accuse the driver of fraud.

Following Uber's rules to the letter doesn't protect drivers from being accused of fraud and being fired.

This is one of the reasons I say there needs to be a major crackdown on these gig companies.

You're fortunate in that you don't rely on this job to support your family. For the hundreds of thousands of full time drivers who do rely on it, being fired could put them in serious financial trouble.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There was a curfew in DC and parts of Virginia last night, and as a result many restaurants closed early.
> 
> Two different times I was sent to restaurants that were closed. Because I know how scumbag Uber operates, I reported only the first restaurant and got the $3 fee. The second time it happened I simply cancelled the order.
> 
> ...


What did you put to cancel the orders reason? They should put a restaurant closed option on the cancel reasons.... theres OTHE but I dunno if I want to use that.

I just put excessive wait time and say sorry in my mind to the next dude that gets it.

I remember all the closing times to majority of the places I go to so it doesn't happen too often though unlike last night where Johnny Rockers oddly closed SUPER early....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> What did you put to cancel the orders reason? They should put a restaurant closed option on the cancel reasons.... theres OTHE but I dunno if I want to use that.
> 
> I just put excessive wait time and say sorry in my mind to the next dude that gets it.
> 
> I remember all the closing times to majority of the places I go to so it doesn't happen too often though unlike last night where Johnny Rockers oddly closed SUPER early....


I picked Other as the reason.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

foreverct said:


> It can happen when a pax thinks you don't look like the profile pic.


Ah, yes, I got a complaint from a customer that I didn't match the profile picture. I was threatened with deactivation for that one as well, warning me that no one else can drive using my account. It isn't surprising that passengers don't recognize me based on the profile picture. We are all required to wear masks now making identification more difficult, in addition to me aging a lot in the last 4 years to the point where I simply do not match the profile picture. Apparently we are not allowed to change our hair style either.

When I went to submit an updated profile picture Uber said it can only be done with a good reason. I stated that my reason was that my appearance has changed due to aging over 4 years since the picture was taken, a different hair style, and passengers are having a hard time recognizing me and I am being threatened with deactivation because of this. My reason apparently was not good enough for Uber to update my profile picture as my request to change the photo was denied.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New2This said:


> @Young Kim how often do you call Rohit doing UberEats? I've never done UberEats but I'm reading here more and more that calling Support is somehow considered fraud. Could that be it?





Young Kim said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I think that could possibly have been it!!! the last couple of days I called ubereats multiple times because when I got to the restaurant ....because I work overnight .... I had to pick up a delivery 2 find that the restaurant was closed! I work the overnight shift (in sometimes not so rich neighborhoods)
> 
> I did what I thought was the responsible thing by calling ubereats and informing them that the restaurant was closed so that they could cancel on their end.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a real thing. I Won't say how I know but just believe . . . I know


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> @mbd, check out @New2This response... it makes perfect sense because in the two days prior to me getting the message I probably picked up four maybe five $3 closed restaurant fees.. as I work the overnight shift sometimes the rides bring me to the south and the west side of Chicago which are extremely dangerous neighborhoods.
> 
> Often when I go in there I find the restaurants are often disorganized and when I come up to the drive-thru even though they should be open I get a notice on the intercom saying "sorry we're closed!" When I come to the window they repeat the same thing even though they seem that they're quite open!
> 
> ...


After I got the first fraud/support abuse message from UberEATS I suspected it had to do with the bonus payment. So the next day I had to cancel another order due to closed resturaunt and I specifically told the lady over the phone not to reimburse me with the fee. But to no avail because despite the lack of fee paid to me, shortly afterwards I got a second, much more seriously worded e-mail that "it appears you are continuing to engage in further fraud and support abuse" basically letting me know that was the final warning before permanent deactivation.

It seems I'm on strike 2 out of 3 in several permanent deactivation algorithmic markers.

I'm on super thin ice with Uber due to their terrible fraud detection algorithms and I'm just tip-toeing around right now trying to preserve my account long enough for them to pay for my ASU tuition. I got like 3 fraud accusations for different reasons in the last quarter of last year. I thought there was no way I would make it through the year, and when I got flagged for quest fraud (for the second time in a month) on the day before New Years Eve I really thought I was going to be done for but somehow I still made it to the new year. I feel like any ride or delivery I do at this point is likely to trigger some algorithmic anomaly detector and end my account for good.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> Saw a license plate today, "ALEGDLY" [sic].
> 
> Made me wonder what he had been charged with. &#128556;


I once saw a Jag being driven by a middle aged woman with plate "ALIMONY"

:confusion:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I once saw a Jag being driven by a middle aged woman with plate "ALIMONY"
> 
> :confusion:


A Jag? Sounds like her ex will have the last laugh. 

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A Jag? Sounds like her ex will have the last laugh. :smiles:
> 
> .


My old man had a 1980s XJ6. Beautiful car when it ran. Eventually the warranty stopped paying out when the cumulative value of repairs reached the purchase price he had paid for it. He sold it before I was old enough to drive. &#128545;


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Same happened to me twice minus the all clear signal. I am afraid to complete another quest lest it be a 3 strikes and your out type of thing.


*But in California, Uber is best. I can set the surge multiplier up to 5.0X. Why the **** would I want to drive for Lyft in that case? Money talks, sh*t walks. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:*


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

Even without the surge multiplier, or DrivePass, or anything else, Uber is far superior. There is no comparison, this isn't even a Coke vs Pepsi.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *But in California, Uber is best. I can set the surge multiplier up to 5.0X. Why the **** would I want to drive for Lyft in that case? Money talks, sh*t walks. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:*


I agree absolutely in the case of California, but unfortunately, in Nevada where I live, not only can the driver not set surge, but there is no more surge any more at all. In Nevada, Uber and Lyft pay the same aside from Uber long pickup fee, Uber higher cancel fees ($3.75 vs $2.00 on Lyft) and Uber Quest. As long as it is busy enough to just cherry pick close rides on Lyft, I can make about the same amount driving for Lyft as for Uber.

In general Lyft is worse than Uber, except for the fact that I am not routinely threatened with deactivation on Lyft, and nor do I particularly care if Lyft deactivates me. I don't want to be deactivated from Uber because I want to keep my ASU benefit.

I almost wonder if I'm being singled out for fraud accusations because I'm costing Uber too much with ASU tuition, so they're just trying to find a way to get rid of me. It's funny because ever since doing the ASU thing I'm not sure how I could be a more perfect ant. I take almost every ride they send me, even many of the money loser rides, because I'm mainly driving for points and need the high acceptance rate to keep Uber Pro. I have 95% acceptance rate and 2% cancel rate. (By comparison on Lyft I'm usually 10% acceptance rate, 10% cancel rate). Probably in a few weeks I'll get a message from Uber that says something like "We've reached out to you many times regarding your fraudulent use of the app. We are sorry to say we are permanently deactivating your account, and our decision is final. Thanks for being a platinum driver."


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

You and Benjamin M were the latest batch of bright-eyed and bushy-tailed drivers who delighted in the euphoria of the initial Uber experience. It doesn't take long to get ***** slapped back to reality by the Uber machine that specializes in chewing up and spitting out new meat at their leisure. 

The Uber platform was been built on fraud and deception. This mantra has been passed along to drivers and passengers were the fraud and deception has become commonplace. Each party is now trying to take advantage of the other. You're probably getting these warnings because multiple customers are claiming that they didn't receive their orders. 

Uber has become a vicious cycle where Uber, the drivers and customers are all trying to rip each other off. The sooner newbies realize Uber doesn't give a shit about them the faster they'll start utilizing Uber for what's in their best interest.


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

Saying that Uber and Lyft are the same thing is like saying that _THE_ Olympics and _Special_ Olympics are the same thing.

Sure, they're both _Olympics_, per se, but that's about where the similarities end.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Young Kim when did you start driving for Uber?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

YK, of course you’re under the shadow of permanent deactivation. Possession of a high degree of conscientiousness runs counter to the company’s ontology.


----------



## Frisco Projects (Jan 6, 2021)

Indeed, it is much preferred to be in possession of substances that cause an altered perception of consciousness


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

MHR said:


> He has like 20 jobs so he's probably at one of those. :smiles:







"What happened to that nice Korean boy you were dating? He had a hundred jobs!"
"He dropped dead in a job interview!" 
LOL

Sadly, it's a real thing, in Korea it's called kwarosa

https://olhardigital.com.br/en/2020...riers-in-south-korea-are-dying-from-overwork/


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Maybe I should get a vanity plate
> WHISKY
> 
> ...I bet it's not taken.


I'll take that bet.
In your MN. (allows 7 letters from proper spelling)


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> I wonder what happened to the original poster? I noticed he normally he posts quickly with responses to his threads


I'm driving late at night but I sent this on my laptop while I was at work on my personal computer during the workday.. so I didn't get a chance to respond to it until the late afternoon.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I'll take that bet.
> In your MN. (allows 7 letters from proper spelling)
> 
> View attachment 545575


Figures, that's in Edina. I did an UberEats delivery a block from Key Cadillac last night.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> So are you still driving or are you on some kind of investigation list?


Still driving... No issues getting on the platform.



Daisey77 said:


> @Young Kim when did you start driving for Uber?


Ashamed to admit that I began driving for the evil empire on january 2015...



sumidaj said:


> What did you put to cancel the orders reason? They should put a restaurant closed option on the cancel reasons.... theres OTHE but I dunno if I want to use that.
> 
> I just put excessive wait time and say sorry in my mind to the next dude that gets it.
> 
> I remember all the closing times to majority of the places I go to so it doesn't happen too often though unlike last night where Johnny Rockers oddly closed SUPER early....


If you try to cancel yourself there's no "restaurant is closed" button that I remember ....there's only the "other" button. Early on I would just cancel by clicking on "other", but I remember going to a closed restaurant where there was a guy in the window and he told me yeah you're the fifth driver that showed up right now and our restaurant is closed and it cannot serve any food.

so then when I finally called ubereats they told me that driver should ALWAYS call Uber Eats and informed them the restaurant is closed otherwise the system automatically sends another driver which of course wastes their time.

It's much easier and faster for me to just click on cancel and the "other" button, and less headache because then I don't have to pull over and wait on hold and explain everything and then have them call the restaurant and wait a few more minutes and then come back on the phone.

I absolutely do not do it for the $3 miscellaneous fee. I do it so that I can prevent other drivers from wasting their time.

So for Uber to accuse me of something wrong... even something dishonest and fraudulent ...when all I'm trying to do is help them and other drivers is really really low and..... just terrible..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


Must have been that " Savior Ride"!

" NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED"

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> "He had 100 jobs!" "What happened to him? He's dead!" LOL
> 
> Sadly, it's a real thing, in Korea it's called kwarosa
> 
> https://olhardigital.com.br/en/2020...riers-in-south-korea-are-dying-from-overwork/


Hilarious video!  All that stuff about laziness.... That is one thing I've never been... A few times even when I was on dates with women either at a restaurant or a movie they would get mad cuz i'd be pulling out some notebook, phone, or a book and doing a little bit of reading or work when I didn't think that they would notice....


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


Didn't you just save a young family's life, along with their child?

Looks like you got the unfortunate luck of experiencing the extreme highs and lows of what this gig is all about. I feel for you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> "What happened to that nice Korean boy you were dating? He had a hundred jobs!"
> "He dropped dead in a job interview!"
> LOL
> 
> ...


If you look you'll probably find that countries with no worker rights and protections don't have "independent contractors".

IC status is an international scam that allows companies to treat workers like employees while evading the financial cost of having employees.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Ignatowski said:


> "What happened to that nice Korean boy you were dating? He had a hundred jobs!"
> "He dropped dead in a job interview!"
> LOL
> 
> ...


This is a classic clip from a timeless character on a legendary show.

&#128079; &#128079; &#128079;


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber is just buying time until the driverless cars are out.They don't have a care in the world or what harm they inflict,


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Still driving... No issues getting on the platform.
> 
> 
> Ashamed to admit that I began driving for the evil empire on january 2015...
> ...


there's a topic somewhere about this....the guys said that...apparently all the calling can trigger something, or support can log it down incorrectly and it dings your account and after so many you get deactivated notices / flaggged...so by HELPING others you are messing yourself up. That's what possibly happened to me according to the people here....so as bad as it is I just pass it on to the next person. Every ant for themselves kind of thing.... and the next one can pass it on as well.

No wonder I had a customer call me saying 5 - 7 drivers passed his order on and he realized the restaurant was closed.... then I called support to tell them it was closed, followed by 2 or so more restaurants and shorty after got deactivated.

"So for Uber to accuse me of something wrong... even something dishonest and fraudulent ...when all I'm trying to do is help them and other drivers is really really low and..... just terrible.."

From what I have learned here......this should not be a surprise lol

I have a full job on top of uber luckily, but if you rely on uber as a main income, I would suggest you just pass it on to keep your account in good standing based on what has happened. The next driver will likely pass it on as well.



Trafficat said:


> After I got the first fraud/support abuse message from UberEATS I suspected it had to do with the bonus payment. So the next day I had to cancel another order due to closed resturaunt and I specifically told the lady over the phone not to reimburse me with the fee. But to no avail because despite the lack of fee paid to me, shortly afterwards I got a second, much more seriously worded e-mail that "it appears you are continuing to engage in further fraud and support abuse" basically letting me know that was the final warning before permanent deactivation.
> 
> It seems I'm on strike 2 out of 3 in several permanent deactivation algorithmic markers.
> 
> I'm on super thin ice with Uber due to their terrible fraud detection algorithms and I'm just tip-toeing around right now trying to preserve my account long enough for them to pay for my ASU tuition. I got like 3 fraud accusations for different reasons in the last quarter of last year. I thought there was no way I would make it through the year, and when I got flagged for quest fraud (for the second time in a month) on the day before New Years Eve I really thought I was going to be done for but somehow I still made it to the new year. I feel like any ride or delivery I do at this point is likely to trigger some algorithmic anomaly detector and end my account for good.


I got the same message ONCE but got immediately deactivated lol

Luckily I filed an appeal.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

TheDoc said:


> Don't you know what you need to do?
> 
> Choose your Fighter and storm the closest Uber office
> 
> ...


We can only choose one?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

It's a automated detection program, Uber support don't even know themselves what you did wrong,

I thought the same thing, I'm gonna contact Uber and get to the bottom of it, declare my innocence, plus i want to know what exactly I did

I think I got mine for canceling 3trips in a row, and collecting 3 cancellation fees, apparently this is fraud, pretty stupid from Uber,

but this is interesting, Uber detailed survey for our country, looks like they are thinking about listening to us,
https://uber.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/...8c6-4357-a135-3efbb59f0da0&Country=126&Trip=0


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Classified said:


> but this is interesting, Uber detailed survey for our country, looks like they are thinking about listening to us,


Don't get too excited, we received the same trype of notice and survey stateside back in the Fall, IIRC, and are still waiting to hear the results. I think they were supposed to share the results by December.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Classified said:


> but this is interesting, Uber detailed survey for our country, looks like they are thinking about listening to us,
> https://uber.au1.qualtrics.com/jfe/...8c6-4357-a135-3efbb59f0da0&Country=126&Trip=0
> View attachment 546535


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



MHR said:


> Don't get too excited, we received the same trype of notice and survey stateside back in the Fall, IIRC, and are still waiting to hear the results. I think they were supposed to share the results by December.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

sumidaj said:


> then I called support to tell them it was closed, followed by 2 or so more restaurants and shorty after got deactivated.


Sounds like an AI, deciding that a driver is "unusual." I guess "unusual" is assumed to be bad. So: three police commendations for public service and bravery = deactivation.

Maybe call Uber from a Viber number pretending to be the restaurant shift manager, and tell them you just had a fryer fire, and can they stop sending orders.


----------



## Pcdollarstore (Jan 9, 2021)

Nothing to worry about on that message I’ve gotten at least four of those in the past six years.

Quick backstory back in the days there was a group of people would’ve found a way to cheat the system and they were picking up everybody’s ride so they probably are investigating into something different as long as you didn’t do anything wrong and you can prove all your pick up and drop off we’re clear specially from the airport you’ll be fine.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> All these years, and especially this year, I have tried to be an even better ant to Uber,


This here alone tells me there is something wrong with you


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Classified said:


> It's a automated detection program, Uber support don't even know themselves what you did wrong,
> 
> I thought the same thing, I'm gonna contact Uber and get to the bottom of it, declare my innocence, plus i want to know what exactly I did
> 
> ...


That link is still active.

Just saying, if any of you heathens* are bored and want to have some fun. There are opportunities to fill in your own comments. &#128520;

*Heathens I want to see take the survey, in no particular order:

@ANThonyBoreDaneCook

@mch

@Uberyouber

@Amos69

@UberBastid

@NauticalWheeler

@OCJarvis

@K boy

I did it in incognito mode so I couldn't screenshot it but "can I **** Dara's wife", "lick my sweaty taint" and "please tell Rohit to kindly **** himself" were among the comments I left.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I remembered at least 1 member last year or maybe a couple of years back where he got deactivated off UE for calling support too much. Of course if the member was telling the truth or not is tbc and if it wasn't just another case of that member taking the customer food etc. 

They certainly do not like UE support calls to be frequent or a common occurrence as they like it to be the absolute final option. Not the call workers though they don't give 2$h!ts it Uber having to pay for those call workers etc that hates it as it cost them $$$. 

It probably is the 1st strike but you get 2 more anyways so wouldn't stress it until you get ur next strike.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I remembered at least 1 member last year or maybe a couple of years back where he got deactivated off UE for calling support too much. Of course if the member was telling the truth or not is tbc and if it wasn't just another case of that member taking the customer food etc.
> 
> They certainly do not like UE support calls to be frequent or a common occurrence as they like it to be the absolute final option. Not the call workers though they don't give 2$h!ts it Uber having to pay for those call workers etc that hates it as it cost them $$$.
> 
> It probably is the 1st strike but you get 2 more anyways so wouldn't stress it until you get ur next strike.


The call center workers aren't Uber employees, they work for a third party company in the Phillippines, and knowing Uber, they probably use the cheapest company they could find.

I can just imagine how poorly paid those workers are.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The call center workers aren't Uber employees, they work for a third party company in the Phillippines, and knowing Uber, they probably use the cheapest company they could find.
> 
> I can just imagine how poorly paid those workers are.


They don't work for free is the point. Uber wouldn't care if they could get call centers to work for free and offer 24/7 round the support for both drivers and riders via phone worldwide.

What I was referring to are the executives of Uber that actually do care about the costs not the call center workers. The actual people that make up the policies and rules.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> They don't work for free is the point. Uber wouldn't care if they could get call centers to work for free and offer 24/7 round the support for both drivers and riders via phone worldwide.
> 
> What I was referring to are the executives of Uber that actually do care about the costs not the call center workers. The actual people that make up the policies and rules.


Like the one sitting in jail with a $500,000 Bond?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Smell My Finger said:


> This here alone tells me there is something wrong with you


As somebody who has seen the light I express my deep contrition... And where I once saw a decent company I only see the evil death star which needs to be destroyed someday.

I just want to make sure I sell all of my stock in the company before that happens though....


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Joe Saltucci said:


> I got the same e-mail, plus a similar text, from Uber about a week ago.
> 
> They accused me of using fraudulent activity to reach a Quest. They said I either booked rides through my own Uber passenger account.....which does not exist...I've never had an account....or.....made up rides ?????? exactly how does one do that?
> Before I could even find the right line of communication to respond, I got another e-mail saying that they had reviewed my "situation" and couldn't find anything that I had done wrong and that I was good to go.
> Just another day in UberTown.


I got this text/email several months ago immediately upon completion of a huge ride bonus quest. Literally the moment I swiped to complete the last ride to finish the quest, my phone blew up with texts.

I nagged support about it numerous times and even they couldn't figure out any details for me.

only thing I could imagine would have triggered it is I frequently run my shifts with my phone online, and the app also running on my iPad in offline mode, so I can keep an eye on surges, amount I've made so far, etc since we can't see that stuff while in the middle of a trip. My iPad has its own phone number for purposes of using mobile data, but is still linked to my iPhone's phone number for calls, texting, etc.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I got this text/email several months ago immediately upon completion of a huge ride bonus quest. Literally the moment I swiped to complete the last ride to finish the quest, my phone blew up with texts.
> 
> I nagged support about it numerous times and even they couldn't figure out any details for me.
> 
> ...


I often run my table at the same time I run my phone. Phone online, tablet off line. Like you I can monitor my account through my tablet while I have active trips on my phone.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to

You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to .

You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to .


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to
> 
> You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to .
> 
> You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right? The only thing you cannot do is change your settings while on a ride and maybe cash out but you can still go to the website to cash out if you needed to .


You said it three times, and yet, still offered nothing of substance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You said it three times, and yet, still offered nothing of substance.












I don't know why that posted 3 times lol

and the info, which I'm guessing you're considering is "of substance", was not provided because I asked a question was waiting for your response. From your response I'm guessing your answer is, no you did not know you could access your app while on a ride?

Answer: press and hold the big black box at the top of the screen and swipe down. It'll drop that down about a quarter of the way down the screen and makes your normal app operations accessible &#128513;

Your welcome!!!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 547913
> 
> 
> I don't know why that posted 3 times lol
> ...


Ya but, why would I want to press+hold fiddle with my phone screen while driving pax around in my car - making them nervous that I'm not paying attention to the road - when I can just leave my iPad open with the app in offline mode?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Ya but, why would I want to press+hold fiddle with my phone screen while driving pax around in my car - making them nervous that I'm not paying attention to the road - when I can just leave my iPad open with the app in offline mode? :smiles:


I'm not Pro app on phone or Pro tablet. You stated this



UberChiefPIT said:


> the app also running on my iPad in offline mode, so I can keep an eye on surges, amount I've made so far, etc SINCE WE CAN'T SEE THAT STUFF WHILE IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRIP.


And someone else stated this



FLKeys said:


> I can monitor my account through my tablet while I have active trips on my phone.


So I responded with



Daisey77 said:


> You guys do realize you can utilize your app while on an active ride, right?


x3

I was just simply sharing some useful knowledge&#129335;‍♀


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I never, ever respond to those types of 


New2This said:


> That link is still active.
> 
> Just saying, if any of you heathens* are bored and want to have some fun. There are opportunities to fill in your own comments. &#128520;


I never respond to those types of polls.
I did one for an employer once ... everyone was assured that they were 'completely anonymous' and that 'your honest answers will help'.
Yea, right. Lying bastids.
It bit me in the ass months later.

If it's my JOB to give opinions, and participate in focus groups and make recommendations ... if I am BEING PAID TO DO THAT, then I'll do it.
But ... Uber?
**** no.
That's not my job.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I never, ever respond to those types of
> 
> I never respond to those types of polls.
> I did one for an employer once ... everyone was assured that they were 'completely anonymous' and that 'your honest answers will help'.
> ...


You missed my point.

Troll answers is what I was going for. I agree **** Uber answers unless I'm being paid.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> Troll answers is what I was going for. I agree @@@@ Uber answers unless I'm being paid.


OH, you were trolling.
But not for me?

*sniff*
Ok. Carry on.

*ptewie*
(spitting out the hook)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> OH, you were trolling.


Trolling Dara > getting paid for survey


----------



## meridian108 (Jan 7, 2021)

ABOUT TIPS : Riders are complaining to me that the in-app tip choices are too complicated. So I accept their cash. If I could get a one dollar tip for every trip, I'd be making $350 more a month. Uber! Are you listening?


----------



## Yankeelostinfla (Dec 29, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> This is so interesting! I just logged in and got the following attached e-mail. The email says that my account has been flagged for suspicious activity (like creating dummy accounts and taking rides that never happened), and if the finding is correct, then I will be deactivated they said permanently for life... Sheesh! Those that already know me well on this fine forum would know that I would never even DREAM of engaging in dishonest activity or anything that would be unfair, detrimental, or harmful to either the pax or to Uber.
> 
> The email did not even specify what crime that I have been accused with, or any date range which such an infraction could have occurred. I have gotten some b.s. emails in the past about "not being able to complete a delivery" (all which were garbage), but this is the very first where I am being threatened with permanent deactivation from the evil mothership for an unknown (and obviously false) accusation.
> 
> ...


I was flagged a week ago. Today I got results of investigation. They said I violated app rules at airport. I have no idea how, & Noone can give an explanation.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Yankeelostinfla said:


> I was flagged a week ago. Today I got results of investigation. They said I violated app rules at airport. I have no idea how, & Noone can give an explanation.





Yankeelostinfla said:


> I was flagged a week ago. Today I got results of investigation. They said I violated app rules at airport. I have no idea how, & Noone can give an explanation.


id be like

'the fact that you are accusing me of wrong doing with no evidence on your behalf seems suspect...are you sure there is, and to quote your own words..."no evidence" of my wrong doing? if so....then...&#8230;..you are firing me under no valid justification?...&#8230;.is that even legal?.....may I get your name again?...full name....."

Just to annoy them / make em think lol


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

meridian108 said:


> ABOUT TIPS : Riders are complaining to me that the in-app tip choices are too complicated. So I accept their cash. If I could get a one dollar tip for every trip, I'd be making $350 more a month. Uber! Are you listening?


I heard that too. When somebody wanted to tip me while they were on a ride, they told me they couldn't figure out how to do it!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

foreverct said:


> It can happen when a pax thinks you don't look like the profile pic.


I think I look better, in person, than my profile pic....



Trafficat said:


> I have gotten the same message. And likewise did nothing to deserve it. Uber shoots themselves in the foot by deactivating good drivers or antagonizing them off the platform with threats. I have greatly increased my Lyft driving and use Uber only sparingly because I don't want to be banned for "fraud". I will make enough points for gold and use Uber for the first ride of the day to get a long pickup fee to get into town but then I mainly just do Lyft to protect my Uber account.


 FUbur deploys their bots/AI to carry out these drag nets which make a lot of errors, falsely accusing significant amount of drivers...resulting in deactivation for no reason OR just bullying drivers off the roads.... but there are SOO many expendable ants at FUbur's disposal, they they don't care....they "mistakenly" deactivate one, and two more ants sign up.

Its also a sad state of affairs when a driver seeks "refuge" by driving with Gyft....which applies even worse ham-fisted practices, hounding drivers with PUs which are 25+ mins away, then issuing warning if they we decline them...


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

theyll accuse you but wont tell you a reason which is a violation of due process nothing new
they have no idea just some dumb algo
they have no proof
for most not worth it
good news is burner driver accounts almost easy to set up as rider accounts

you should get a seperate phone and set up least 1 on each platform so theres no downtime when illegal algo violates labor laws and your human/constitutional rights with no proof, evidence, due process, or details of the actual infraction

everytime the algo deactivates me i know its a day or month before it gets resolved so I hop on the burner accounts that are kept active with a ride a month.... good thing these criminals dont verify any documents or have any humans in this country that can read


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

woodurather said:


> which is a violation of due process


There is no requirement for due process involved.

Look, I think Uber has too much power over the drivers. But I have never confused them with the government.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> There is no requirement for due process involved.
> 
> Look, I think Uber has too much power over the drivers. But I have never confused them with the government.


Excellent catch as always. I can always see your expertise in multiple areas.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Are you running software that interferes with your GPS. I got one of those emails once. It was because Uber's location "lost" me and when they "found" me again, I was in a new location of which the distance wasn't possible for me to be at in the time frame. I had been running a separate GPS app that had blocked the Uber app being able to locate me. It wasn't intentional and once I took my lashing, and went to the Hub to show I had indeed deleted the app, all was forgiven.
> 
> If its not GPS related, a pax just wanted a free ride. Hope you made good use of that @Coxpal dash cam. :wink:


Which app interfered with Uber gps?

android or iOS?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Android phone. This is the app. I had opened it to check if Uber was displaying me accurately, because I had been having a problem lately with not showing up in real time on the rider app, so I was running this to verify. Forgot to close it when I got a ping.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Android phone. This is the app. I had opened it to check if Uber was displaying me accurately, because I had been having a problem lately with not showing up in real time on the rider app, so I was running this to verify. Forgot to close it when I got a ping.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2


Thank you


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Joe Saltucci said:


> I got the same e-mail, plus a similar text, from Uber about a week ago.
> 
> They accused me of using fraudulent activity to reach a Quest. They said I either booked rides through my own Uber passenger account.....which does not exist...I've never had an account....or.....made up rides ?????? exactly how does one do that?
> Before I could even find the right line of communication to respond, I got another e-mail saying that they had reviewed my "situation" and couldn't find anything that I had done wrong and that I was good to go.
> Just another day in UberTown.


I received the same email and the only reason I could think of was the Uber app was acting erratic during a thunderstorm and I inadvertently started a trip while dropping off a pax...I couldn't do anything except cancel the trip otherwise the customer would be charged for me driving to their p/u location. I didn't receive any $$ or credit for the trip so I can't imagine what type of fraud I would be guilty of. Speaking to the pigeon english speaking yaya's in customer support is like talking to a parrot


----------

